# trying to get broadband



## alaric (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi all. We're waiting for broadband through TIM and it seems interminable as we are always waiting for them to phone us, and then they speak in very fast Italian that we cannot follow. Has anyone found a way to arrange the connection through a web site, or a number that we can call to speak to a rep?

Sean.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Do you mean telecom or TIM? TIM is a wireless company. You just go to the shop and buy the equipment.

If you mean DSL you are talking about telecom not TIM.

Verifica copertura

Start with that. Yes you can do it all online. IF the service reaches your house.


----------



## alaric (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi. We signed up on the TIM website for unlimited broadband to the house through copper. We're waiting for them to call us to arrange the connection. An engineer apparently has to come round. We were told it would all be done within ten days, and that will be tomorrow, so we want to find out what the issue is, if any. There has been a delay already as we're struggling to understand when they call, so if there's a web access way of pushing this forwards I'm keen to find it. 

Thanks.

Sean.


----------

